# Mower deck question



## Bshadowman (6 mo ago)

I have a B3350 2017 Kubota with 15x19.5 NHS tires. Has anyone tried to mount a 60 or 72 inch belly mower with these tires on? I’ve heard it might not be recommended. Thanks.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Bshadowman, welcome to the forum.

Attached below are the various tire sizes used on the Kubota B3350 tractor. Normally, you would want the lawn & turf tires with a belly mower. On my old Kubota G1900 mower, the rear tires ran very close to the mower deck, that may be where your problem is. Mid-mount mowers for the B3350 are: 1) 60" = RCK60-30BA, and 2) 72" = RCK72-30B. You might consider a rear mounted finish mower for your tractor.

Standard tires (ag):Front: 7-12. Rear: 12.4-16

Lawn/turf front:24x8.50-14
Lawn/turf rear:13.6-16

Industrial front:23x8.50-14
25x8.50-14
Industrial rear:12.4-16
15-19.5


----------

